# IGF-1 LR3 and Injectible HGH...



## etoussier (Mar 14, 2006)

I take 2 iu injectible growth hormone every day.   My IGF-1 is about 550.   

I have received IGF-1 LR3 to test, each vial contains .1 mg of IGF-1 LR3.   

I don't know how to use this because I have never used it before.   I have heard a lot of good things about it, but I really am not sure what it is supposed to do differently than growth hormone, which results in a higher IGF-1.  My questions are: 

Can anybody who has used IGF-1 LR3 tell me your experience with it?  

Is the dose one whole vial of .10 mgs, or as in growth hormone, do I mix the vial and it will last me for several doses?   

Should I take IGF-1 LR3 and STOP TAKING injectible growth hormone while I take it, or should I REDUCE my dose of growth hormone, (say to 1 iu per day) or can I TAKE BOTH OF THEM together?

I don't suppose there are any side effects to using this, except for overdosing, but I am not sure what is an overdose.  

I would appreciate any advice.  Thanks.  Ellis


----------



## musclepump (Mar 14, 2006)

No experience with IGF-1, but from what I've heard, 11mcg a day is the best dose.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 14, 2006)

40-60 mcg/day post-workout. You can use it with GH.


----------



## etoussier (Mar 14, 2006)

*how to convert 11 mcg to milligrams?*



			
				musclepump said:
			
		

> No experience with IGF-1, but from what I've heard, 11mcg a day is the best dose.



Thanks but... do you know how to convert micrograms to milligrams?
I am taking .10 milligrams which is one tenth of one thousandth of 
one gram... I think .100 milligrams is another name for 100 micrograms...
in which case if I am not mistaken, the dose I am taking is 9 times bigger 
than what you recommend.   Is this correct?  Also... where did you hear 
that 11 mcg. per day is the best dose?  The best dose for whom?  To 
do what?   I am nearly 61 years old, 6'0" tall, weigh 170 lbs, that is 
"slim... not skinny, or chubby, or muscular."  Do you have any idea what 
is the correct dose for me?

THANKS... I appreciate your input.


----------



## doeslayer (Mar 14, 2006)

You need to reconstitute your IGF in one ml of Acetic Acid (assuming your igf-1 is in lypholized...or powder...form.  Hold the plunger when injecting the AA into the vial of IGF so it does not rush into the powder.  Let it dribble down the side of the vial and then gently swirl it until it disolves (about one minute)  Use a 100 unit insulin syringe to shoot.  If you use one ml of AA to reconstitute then each tick mark is 20 mcg. Make sure to refrigerate your vial of IGF once it is reconstituted.  So if you are going to shoot 40 mcg, draw your igf back to the second tick mark then draw bacteriostatic water to the 80 iu mark (this dilutes the burning effect of the AA and at that mixture is completely painless for me).  At that point draw air back to the 90 IU mark so you have about a 10 iu length air bubble in the syringe in order to mix the IGF and BW.  Turn the syringe upside down and (gently) let the air bubble move back and forth a few times to mix the two evenly.  I shoot bilaterally into the muscle group trained that day and on days I dont work out I shoot into my lagging body part.  I shoot 40mcg in the morning and 40 mcg post workout.  I started my second run of IGF sunday.  This is my first run of IGF with anabolics so I have been extremely satisfied with the effects so far.  For me, this stuff is all it is cracked up to be.  I am dieting and on less than 175 g carb/day and less than 2000 calories.  So far, I have incredible pumps (I know its the IGF because Ive been on cycle already for 5 weeks before I started IGF.  I have very close to the fullness and quality of pumps that I felt on my bulking cycle last year.  I will keep all updated on my progress with it.  I plan to run it 3-4 weeks then take the same off before making another run at the tail end of my cycle or pct.  And to be honest with you I personally believe that the 11mcg recommendation is b.s.  It comes from an article in MD by dave polumbo.  I cant be too criticle of it because I HAVENT TRIED IT, but I have yet to hear of any positive feedback on the 11mcg dosage, and I am willing to bet polumbo was talking about receptor grade IGF, not media grade I (and most likely you) get.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 14, 2006)

doeslayer said:
			
		

> You need to reconstitute your IGF in one ml of Acetic Acid (assuming your igf-1 is in lypholized...or powder...form.  Hold the plunger when injecting the AA into the vial of IGF so it does not rush into the powder.  Let it dribble down the side of the vial and then gently swirl it until it disolves (about one minute)  Use a 100 unit insulin syringe to shoot.  If you use one ml of AA to reconstitute then each tick mark is 20 mcg. Make sure to refrigerate your vial of IGF once it is reconstituted.  So if you are going to shoot 40 mcg, draw your igf back to the second tick mark then draw bacteriostatic water to the 80 iu mark (this dilutes the burning effect of the AA and at that mixture is completely painless for me).  At that point draw air back to the 90 IU mark so you have about a 10 iu length air bubble in the syringe in order to mix the IGF and BW.  Turn the syringe upside down and (gently) let the air bubble move back and forth a few times to mix the two evenly.  I shoot bilaterally into the muscle group trained that day and on days I dont work out I shoot into my lagging body part.  I shoot 40mcg in the morning and 40 mcg post workout.  I started my second run of IGF sunday.  This is my first run of IGF with anabolics so I have been extremely satisfied with the effects so far.  For me, this stuff is all it is cracked up to be.  I am dieting and on less than 175 g carb/day and less than 2000 calories.  So far, I have incredible pumps (I know its the IGF because Ive been on cycle already for 5 weeks before I started IGF.  I have very close to the fullness and quality of pumps that I felt on my bulking cycle last year.  I will keep all updated on my progress with it.  I plan to run it 3-4 weeks then take the same off before making another run at the tail end of my cycle or pct.  And to be honest with you I personally believe that the 11mcg recommendation is b.s.  It comes from an article in MD by dave polumbo.  I cant be too criticle of it because I HAVENT TRIED IT, but I have yet to hear of any positive feedback on the 11mcg dosage, and I am willing to bet polumbo was talking about receptor grade IGF, not media grade I (and most likely you) get.  Just my 2 cents.



Yep. Did come from MD and Dave. But in defense of that I'm on a couple of other forums and people say the 11mcg is doing them very well.


----------



## doeslayer (Mar 14, 2006)

Good to know MP.  I am still looking for more convincing reports on the 11mcg though.  I am on some others as well so I will continue my research.  Hell, If it works then I can save a little money


----------



## meat (Mar 15, 2006)

I think I would have researched this long b-4 I had made a purchase? 
This stuff is too expensive to not have a clue how to use it! 
Or.....Is that just me?


----------



## doeslayer (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry man, but if your dumbass had to ask how to convert milligrams to mcg then you OBVIOUSLY havent done your research.  And dont come on here trying to flame me for trying to help you.  And according to your post, you seem pretty unsure of yourself and your knowledge surrounding IGF-1 and the metric system.  All I was trying to do is describe my method of preparing, storing, and administering IGF-1 so you didnt toast it by adding BW to it or something.


----------



## Heimir (Mar 15, 2006)

I would not mix both in the same shot.
HGH is sensetive and might be destroyed by the AA in the IGF.
I would inject HGH sub-q and IGF IM.
When you run IGF you can lower your dosage for HGH.

I did use IGF a few times and did not get much from it.
I went up to 100mcg a day with very little result.
I even tried 2 different vendors and both the premix and powder.
I guess I am just not responding much to it.


----------



## letsgetbig (Jan 3, 2011)

you can mix igf with bw as long as you use it within 3 days.. if your keeping it longer then aa..


----------



## muscle37 (Jan 5, 2011)

i have used IGF LR3 many of times along with IGF des 1,3. Theres varying research as whether thers added benefit of doing it before or after a workout. For me I feel it best if I do it before. Esp with the DES bc the half life is very short. I do 40 mcg bilaterally for a total of 80mcg/day. site inj are acceptable. doeslayer seemed pretty adequate with what he had to say. 11mcg is extremely low and you are just going to be wasting it. i would mix it with acetic acid for storage just to be safe and it is ok to cut it with bacteriostatic water just before inj. if not the aa will feel like u just got stung by a bee on roids. i love the stuff. i hit 4-6 weeks of it following every aas cycle...so during my pct. helps me retain a lot of my gains. whoever said if you have to ask how to convert mcg to mg you prob shouldnt be doing it is right though. i realize its just a question but it does show your inexperience with it and it is rather complicated to mix and use compared to other compounds so just make sure you know what your doing before you start. btw 1 mg = 1000mcg.


----------



## sparks7551 (May 26, 2011)

Thats all ok about mixing up the IGF-1. But what about taking them together somebody must have tried it once and gone BOOM this stuff is the business. can somebody come up with some dosages for using them.


----------

